# الليزر الطبي



## جوهرة المحيط (28 مايو 2007)

الليزر الطبي 
التعريف
ليزر أداة التي تَتحوّلُ واحد مِنْ نوعِ الطاقةِ، كهربائي عادة، إلى الطاقةِ البصريةِ. إنّ الموجاتَ الخفيفةَ في الشعاعِ أنتجتْ مِن قِبل ليزر متوازي تقريباً (مُوازَى)، أحادي اللون تقريباً، ومتماسك. إنّ الشعاعَ الخفيفَ يُنتَجُ بالذرّاتِ المثيرةِ ويَجْعلُهم لإشعاع طاقتِهم في المرحلةِ. إنّ ليزرَ الكلمةَ مختصرُ الذي يُؤيّدُ تكبيرَ لايتواف بالإشعاعِ المُحَفَّزِ مِنْ الإشعاعِ.
الغرض
أثبتَ الليزرُ مفيداً في كُلّ الخاصيّاتِ الطبيةِ لتَبخير أَو تَخَثُّر النسيجِ. يَستعملُ الجرّاحونُ ليزراً لإداء vaporization خطيّ مسيطر عليه لكي لقَطْع النسيجِ. الليزر يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُستَعملَ للجراحةِ على كُلّ أجزاء الجسمِ، لكن مستعملة على نطاق واسع جداً في جراحةِ العينِ وإجراءاتِ الجلدِ الشكليةِ. وظيفة إضافية مِنْ الليزرِ إحْساْس البارامتراتِ الفسلجيةِ.
الوصف
يُؤثّرُ الليزرُ على النسيجِ الإنسانيِ بتَحويل الطاقةِ المتألقةِ إلى خلايا الهدفَ. تَتحوّلُ الطاقةُ المتألقة إلى الحرارةِ عندما الخلايا تَمتصُّها. كخلايا الهدفَ ساخنة، كُلّ بروتينهم يُحطّمُ وضغطُهم الداخليُ يَرتفعُ بسرعة. الخلايا ثمّ تَنفجرُ، يَبْعثُ بخارَ شبهَ دخانَ دَعا ريشة ليزرِ. إنّ التأثيراتَ الرئيسيةَ أكثر الليزرِ على النسيجِ تخثرَ الدمِّ والبروتينِ، وvaporization. فابوريزيشن إزالةُ النسيجِ خلال تحويلِها مِنْ صلبة إلى غاز.
أنواع ليزرِ
عُموماً، هناك إثنان مِنْ أنواعِ أنظمةِ الليزرِ الطبيةِ، إتصال وغير إتصال. تَعْملُ أنظمةُ الإتصالِ بإرسال ضوءِ الليزرِ خلال ليف أَو رأس ياقوتِ البلّوريِ. يَمتصُّ الرأسُ الطاقةَ المتألقةَ ويُصبحُ حارةً. الإتصال المباشر بين النسيجِ وتوصيلِ أسبابِ الرأسِ الساخنِ لطاقةِ الحرارةَ مِنْ الرأسِ إلى النسيجِ، يُؤدّي إلى vaporization لخلايا الهدفَ. على النقيض من ذلك، أنظمة ليزرِ غيرِ إتصالَ لا يَمْسُّ النسيجَ مباشرة. بدلاً مِن ذلك، يُحوّلُ ضوءَ الليزرَ طاقةَ متألقةَ إلى النسيجِ. تَنْتجُ الحرارةُ متى الخليةُ تَمتصُّ الطاقةَ المتألقةَ والجزيئاتَ في النسيجِ يَبْدآنِ بالتَحَرُّك. في كلتا أنواع النظامِ، الليزر يضيئُ نفسه لَيسَ حارةَ. الحرارة تُخْلَقُ فقط بعد طاقةِ الليزرَ المتألقةَ مُنغَمِسةُ، أمّا بالرأسِ أَو بالنسيجِ.
مكوّنات ليزرِ
كُلّ الليزر، بغض النظر عن الحجمِ، أسلوب، أَو تطبيق، لَهُ أربعة مكوّناتِ رئيسيةِ: الوسط النشيط، آلية الإثارةَ، آلية التعليقاتَ (مرآة reflectance عالية)، ومقرنة الناتجَ (جزئياً مرآة transmissive). أجهزة الإعلام النشيطة قَدْ تَكُون صلبةَ، سائل، غاز، أَو إلكتروني. الليزر يَسمّي للوسطِ الذي يُستَعملُ لإنْتاج الضوءِ. إستعملَ بَعْض الليزرِ المتوسّطِ الصلبِ عموماً في التطبيقاتِ الطبيةِ erbium: عقيق ألمنيومِ yttrium (إر: واي أي جي)؛ holium: عقيق ألمنيومِ yttrium (هو: واي أي جي)؛ neodymium: عقيق ألمنيومِ yttrium (ند: واي أي جي)؛ وalexandrite، ياقوتة، وبوتاسيوم titanyl فوسفات (كْي تي بي). ثاني أكسيد الكاربون (شركاء 2)، أرجون، بخار نحاسي، وليزر excimer أمثلةَ الليزرِ الطبيِ بأجهزةِ إعلام الغازِ. ليزر صبغِ لَهُ أجهزةُ إعلام سائلةُ وليزرُ diode لَهُ أجهزةُ إعلام إلكترونيةُ.
عندما الطاقة تُقدّمُ إلى الوسطِ النشيطِ ليزر، ألكتروناته تَرْفعُ إلى مستوى غير مستقرِ مِنْ الطاقةِ، الذي منه يَعُودونَ آنياً إلى أوطأ لكن إستقراريينَ طويل الأمدَ نسبياً (غير مستقر كيمياوياً لكن لَيسَ مسؤولَ إلى التحويلِ التلقائيِ) شرط. هذه الألكتروناتِ سوف لَنْ تَعُودَ إلى مستوى طاقتِهم الأرضيِ. هو محتملُ لذا لضَخّ الكمياتِ الكبيرةِ مِنْ الطاقةِ إلى الوسطِ النشيطِ، بدقّة الذي أغلب ذرّاتِه في حالةٍ إستقرارية. يَبْدأُ عملُ lasing بألكترونِ الذي يَعُودُ إلى حالتِه الأرضيةِ، منتج فوتون. إذا الفوتونَ لَهُ بالضبط طولُ الموجة الصحيحُ، هو سَيُحفّزُ ذرّة إستقرارية لبَعْث الفوتونِ الآخرِ لنفس طولِ الموجة. هذه العمليةِ تُدْعَى إشعاعَ مُحَفَّزَ. إذا تَجتازُ الفوتوناتَ المُحَفَّزةَ بما فيه الكفاية متوازياً إلى المحورِ الطويلِ لإنبوبِ الليزرَ الذي هم سَيُواصلونَ تَحفيز إشعاعاتِ فوتوناتِ نفس طولِ الموجة. تَجْمعُ هذه الفوتوناتِ بشكل متماسك حتى يَصلوا النهاياتَ المَنْسُوخةَ لإنبوبِ الليزرَ. عندما يَضْربُ الشعاعَ الخفيفَ المرآةَ العاكسةَ، هو يُعْكَسُ ويُواصلُ تَحفيز إشعاعِ الفوتوناتِ الأكثرِ. يَزِيدُ الشعاعُ في الكثافةِ حتى يَصلْ المرآةَ العاكسةَ جزئياً. أي جزء الضوءِ يُصدَرُ بينما البقيةَ تُعْكَسُ ظهرَ خلال الوسطِ النشيطِ للإِسْتِمْرار بتَحفيز إشعاعِ الفوتونِ.
الليزر الطبي لَهُ ثلاثة مِنْ أنواعِ آلياتِ الإثارةِ. في أكثر يُسمّمُ بالغاز ليزراً، تُوجّهُ فولطيةَ عاليةَ الكهرباءَ الحاليَ مستعملُ. ببَعْض شركاءِ الليزرِ، يُثيرُ كهرباءَ ذبذبةِ إرسال الغازَ. هذا النوعِ مِنْ الإثارةِ يَحتَاجُ لإنْتاج ناتجَ ultrapulsed، الذي تسليمُ سريع جداً، إنفجارات قويَّة جداً مِنْ الضوءِ. أجهزة الإعلام التي لا تَجري كهرباءَ، مثل أجهزةِ الإعلام الصلبةِ والسائلةِ، متحمّسة بالضوءِ أنتجتْ مِن قِبل flashlamps أَو ليزر آخر

التطبيقات الطبية المعيّنة
يَمِيلُ الليزرُ المُتَأَكِّد إلى أن يكون مستعملاً للإجراءاتِ المعيّنةِ للإِسْتِغْلال نوعيةَ الضوءِ وكميةِ الإمتصاصِ بالأنواعِ المختلفةِ مِنْ النسيجِ. ذي شركاء ليزرِ مُتَعدّد الإستعمالُ جداً، قادر على إداء كلا قطع والمعظم vaporization. هو في أغلب الأحيان يُستَعملُ لإداء إجراءاتِ gynecological يَتضمّنُ تنظير مهبلي بالإضافة إلى الأنفِ وحنجرةِ الأذنِ (إي إن تي) إجراءات التي تَستعملُ microlaryngoscopy، مثل معالجةِ شَخير. ذي شركاء ليزرِ مفيدُ أيضاً للجلدِ الشكليِ يَعُودُ إلى الظهور على السطح وفي neurosurgery.
ند: ليزر واي أي جي ليزر إتصالِ. هي مستعملُ في بطنيِ , gynecological، أَو جراحات urological أدّتْ خلال النواظير البطنية، مجوافات، أَو hysteroscopes. إر: ليزر واي أي جي مستعملُ للقطع العظميِ، بشدّة حفر نسيجِ في طبِ الأسنان، وجلد يَعُودُ إلى الظهور على السطح. هو: ليزر واي أي جي مفيدُ لهذا الإجراءاتِ التجبيريةِ كarthroscopies مشترك، بالإضافة إلى لurologic lithotripsy وإجراءات ophthalmologic.
إزالة شَعرِ الليزرِ الشكليةِ إجراء شعبي جداً الذي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُؤدّي مِن قِبل diode , alexandrite، وليزر ياقوتي. ليزر روبي يمكن أن يُستَعملَ لإزالة الأوشامِ. الأرجون وليزر excimer مُستعمل أساساً لتَشكيل ثانية القرنيةِ في جراحاتِ عينِ الليزرِ، بالرغم من أن جرّاحي القلبِ يَستعملُ ليزرَ excimer أيضاً لإداء angioplasties. البخار النحاسي أَو ليزر الصبغِ يُستَعملانِ لمُعَالَجَة أوشامِ نبيذِ الميناءِ. ليزر صبغِ تانابل وليزر أرجونِ في أغلب الأحيان يُستَعملانِ لتَصليح مثل هذه المشاكلِ الوعائيةِ الشكليةِ كدوالية أَو عروق عنكبوتِ.
الأورام الرئوية والمريئية مُعَالَجة مِن قِبل تقنية ليزرِ دَعتْ علاجَ photodynamic (بي دي تي). هذه التقنيةِ لَها تطبيقاتُ محتملةُ لمُعَالَجَة العديد مِنْ الأنواعِ الأخرى للأورامِ. في بي دي تي , photoreactive دَعا مخدّرَ dihematoporphyrin systemically مُدَار. يَجْمعُ المخدّرُ في خلايا الورمِ في تركيز أعلى جداً مِنْ الخلايا الطبيعيةِ. ضوء ليزرِ مِنْ ليزرِ الصبغِ الأحمرِ ثمّ قدّمَ إلى موقعِ الورمَ. يَمتصُّ المخدّرُ الضوءَ بشكل تفضيلي، يُسبّبُ خلايا الورمَ لكي تُبخّرَ وتُتْرَكَ الخلايا الطبيعيةَ سليمةَ.
العملية
عندما ليزر يستعملُ في الجراحةِ، هناك ثلاثة سيطرةِ مركزيةِ parameterspower في الواطِ (يَضِعُ مِنْ قِبَلْ ممرضةَ الليزرَ)؛ وقت التعرّضِ (معتمد على سرعةِ حركةِ الشعاعِ أَو الرأسِ)؛ وحجم بقعةِ (زيادة أَو نقصان في المنطقةِ إتّصلا به بضوءِ الليزرَ، تَحْتَ سَيْطَرَة الجرّاحِ في الحقلِ). عُموماً، قطع يُعْمَلُ بالبقعةِ المحتملةِ الأصغرِ؛ ذلك، الشعاع يُظْلُّ في البؤرةِ الضيّقةِ. أي يَتغيّرُ في المستوى الكهربائيِ يُغيّرُ سرعةَ الشقِّ. إذا الجرّاحِ يُبخّرُ أَو نسيجُ debulking، الإعتبار الرئيسي كثافةُ كهربائيةُ. هكذا، حجم البقعةَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُزادَ لكن القوَّةَ متزايدةُ بشكل متناسب. بدلاً مِنْ إستعمالِ مستمرِ مستوى أدنى مِنْ قوَّةِ الذي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُلحقَ أضرارَ حراريةَ إلى النسيجِ المحيطِ، الجرّاح قَدْ يَستعملُ مستوى أعلى مِنْ القوَّةِ على مكان نَابِض. سوبيربولسينج وultrapulsing الإثنان مِنْ مستويات نَبْض متوفرةِ.
إختبارات مكانِ
أماكن الليزرِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُختَبرَ على بلّلتْ لسانَ depressor نصل قبل هم يُستَعملونَ لتَبخير النسيجِ. مثالياً ,طلقة إختبارِ 0.1 ثانيةِ سَتَتْركُ كآبة على هيئة مجرفة في الخشبِ شكّلتْ مثل كرة غولفِ قَطعتْ مناصفةً، بدون نقطةِ. أي تُشيرُ نقطةُ بأنّ الكثافةَ الكهربائيةَ عالية جداً. بدلاً مِنْ تَبخير النسيجِ على نحو نظيف، الليزر سَيَقْطعُ الحافاتَ والشقوقَ في النسيجِ الذي قَدْ يُسبّبُ النزف. إذا الكآبةِ ضحلةُ جداً، الليزر سَيَكُونُ طويل جداً قيد الإستعمال وتَفْحيم سببِ.
النوعية المكانية شعاع ليزرِ يُمْكِنُ أيضاً أَنْ تُختَبرَ على قطعة الورقةِ الحراريةِ.
الأمان يُصدرُ ويُحذّرُ
يَرْفعُ إستعمالُ الليزرِ قضايا أمانِ مهمةِ. صنّفَ كصنف الرّابع أدوات بمكتبِ الصحةِ الإشعاعيةِ (بي آر إتش)، كُلّ أنظمة الليزرِ الطبيةِ خطَ حريق. هم أخطارَ كيميائيةَ أيضاً بسبب الغازاتِ المَضْغُوطةِ تَطلّبتْ لتَشْغيلهم والأدخنةِ أنتجتْ مِنْ lasing للوسطِ النشيطِ. بالإضافة، الليزر يَصْبغُ أَو solvents قَدْ يَكُون سامَّ. الليزر يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنتجَ جلدَ أَو يُراقبُ الحروقَ، ويُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُلحقَ أضرارَ شبكيةَ مِنْ الأشعّةِ المباشرةِ أَو المنعكسةِ. أخيراً، ليزر أخطارَ إنفجارِ؛ lasing للوسطِ النشيطِ قَدْ يُسبّبُ أجزاءَ طائرةَ التي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَجْرحَ موظفين قريبينَ. وفقاً لذلك , عدد هامّ مِنْ إجراءاتِ الأمان موصّى به. معهد المعيار القومي الأمريكي (أي إن إس آي) معيار زد 136.3 عنوان التي الإستعمال الآمن لليزرِ في أماكنِ الرعاية الصحيةِ ومصدرُ ممتازُ لمخاوفِ أمانِ الليزرِ. يُؤسّسُ توجيهُ معهدِ المعيار القومي الأمريكي كلتا هندسة والإداري / سيطرة إجرائية لأربعة مِنْ أصنافِ الليزرِ.
التالية هي بين الإجراءات الوقائية الموصّى بهاِ:
"إشارات تحذيرية أرسلتْ خارج مداخلِ غرفةِ الإجراءِ
"كُلّ النوافذ حَمتْ مِنْ إرسالِ ضوءِ الليزرِ (لَيستْ مطلوبةَ لشركاءِ ليزرِ لأنها لا تُرسلُ خلال الزجاجِ)
"eyewear وقائي قدّرَ لطولِ الموجة أَنْ يُستَعملَ لكُلّ الموظفون ضمن منطقةِ الخطرِ الإسميةِ (التي قَدْ تَكُون كامل غرفةِ الإجراءِ)
"حماية عيونِ المريضَ
"تشغّلَ الليزرَ فقط بواسطة أولئك الذين إستلموا التدريب الرسميَ في نظريةِ الليزرِ، تقنيات سيطرةِ، وعملية
"حضور ممرضة ليزرِ مُتَدَرّبةِ أَو مشغلِ أمانِ ليزرِ أثناء الإجراءِ
"الإستعمال الصحيح دخان ليزرِ evacuator، مُجهّز ب مرشِح ميكرونِ 0.3 إذا تلوّثِ فيروسيِ قلق
"إستعمال متعقّل مُبَلَّدِ (مُكسَدة) أدوات جراحية لتَخفيض إنعكاسِ الشعاعِ
"ربط حذر مِنْ النسيجِ الذي يُحيطُ منطقةَ شعاعِ لتَفادي تعرّضِ عرضيِ
"توفر الماءِ ضمن غرفةِ الإجراءَ و في مكان قريب مطفأة حريق
على الرغم مِنْ مخاوفِ الأمانِ العديدةِ إرتبطتْ بالليزرِ، لكن إجراءات وقائية مثل تلك المستعملةِ بأجهزة الأشعة السينيةِ لَيستْ ضروريةَ.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا لعودتكِ جوهرة المحيط .

افتقدناكِ وعسى ان يكون خيرا .

والحمد لله عادت الينا جوهرتنا محملة بكل بريق وصفاء .

موضوع ومساهمة مفيدة حقا , جزاكِ الله الف خير وبركة ونطمح للمزيد .

البغدادي


----------

